

Pennies From Heaven - mrduncan
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/11/18/angel-investors-are-going-where-vcs-fear-to-tread.html

======
a5seo
Mainstream media hyperbole in full effect.

------
troyk
10,000,000 pennies for kicking the devil in the ass. -- congrats Daniel

